# برنامج لاتصال بأي رقم موبايل او أرضي مجانا



## حسني القاضي (21 ديسمبر 2010)

الى هذا البرنامج المجاني و شرحة على هذا الرابط 
http://www.barmajiat.net/apps.php?Get=997304749


نسأكم الدعاء


----------



## شريف روميو (13 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندسة الحاسوب201 (13 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وسدد إلى الخير خطاك


----------



## mvb (15 فبراير 2011)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا يا كبير


----------



## حسام151275 (15 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## saad_srs (16 فبراير 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الكترون 110 (17 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الجنرال الزلاوى (19 فبراير 2011)

مشكور جدا اخى الفاضل,,لقد قمت بتحميل البرنامج وعمل حساب به,ولكن البرنامج ليس مجانى ويحتاج الى units


----------



## ذاكر الله دائما (19 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ash alsayed (26 فبراير 2011)

gzak allah 5iar ya ba$mohandis


----------



## drhazem (28 فبراير 2011)

مشكور اخي الحبيب ولكني سوف احمله واري ماذا سيفعل


----------



## علاء يوسف (7 مارس 2011)

مشكور جدا


----------



## eng_Mou3taz (21 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (21 مارس 2011)

بوركتم


----------



## أحمد محمد كاطع (21 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## morero2006 (23 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس احمد شحيمي (25 مارس 2011)

تمام والله


----------



## raoufbob (29 مارس 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## نورالايمان2004 (20 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## نورالايمان2004 (20 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## بسام حاجولي (20 أبريل 2011)

مشكور جدا جدا


----------



## sultanaluqmani (21 أبريل 2011)

مشكور جدا


----------



## علاءصالح حليم (22 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اريد برنامج كنترول لتشغيل مصعد plc


----------



## bakeer-iron-man (23 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خالد ابوسنة (11 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خير ............


----------



## ابو عمار الشمري (12 مايو 2011)

مشكور وفقك الله مع تقديري واحترامي لمجهودك الرائع


----------



## مهندس اكرم الكترون (6 يونيو 2011)

شكرا عيوني


----------



## جنى خطيب (7 يونيو 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## eng.loai88 (18 يونيو 2011)

يسلمو ايديك يا عسل


----------



## muxiyo1 (18 يونيو 2011)

thanks more


----------

